# Too much body? Oracle Touch



## Se99jmk (Aug 30, 2020)

I've lowered my tamp fan to get down to minimum, usually doses around 18-19g /shot.

Aiming for 40g out (Manual dose - adjusting time for roughly 25-30s shot time)

===

I've found that most of the shots, across a variety of beans, have a lot of... body? Like, tasty, but coats the inside of the mouth!

Any tips to reducing this?


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Pulling to longer ratios or adding a splash of water would do it. If going for a longer ratio you'd need to alter the grind a little.


----------

